# Connectivity



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 13, 2011)

Yaay I'm back!

ANYWAY. I just got a new netbook which runs Windows 7 Ultimate. Now that means I'm completely unable to connect my Nintendo USB WiFi stick without tearing my hair out.

Now what do you folks suggest? I can't turn down the security because I'm not the only one who uses the internet in the house.

Also, connectivity general.


----------

